# Thieving little bastards



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

How many more times are they going to nick my valve covers ? For Christs sake, I've even resorted to using the Â£1.99 a set metallic ones from Halfords (after having the really nice, allen keyed ones nicked 3 times) and they're still at it !!!

God help me (& them) if I catch them red-handed !!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This is not directly related but demonstrates that kids are plain motherfuckers!! 

Yesterday they rang my door bell at 8:30. I went to open the door and I found a smashed up Tesco's trolley in front of my door.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Yesterday they rang my door bell at 8:30. I went to open the door and I found a smashed up Tesco's trolley in front of my door. Â


LOL, little rascals!!! [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

More like little bastards!! 

So I took the trolley to the cycle path and left it there last night...so fare they didn't bring it back today!!

At least I am lucky that they didn't damage the car instead for fun. At least they are not vandals...actually they are a bit but not on my car!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Same for me, little feckers running riot in my street BUT they do seem to respect my wheels, always make nice comments about it.

They do some things like tonight decided to move the wheely bins behind my car so I could not get out, but generally when this happens I just collar a couple of them & say I am looking for who ever did this, I have cash if you have names, explain what tortures I intend to carry out on guilty individuals & they never no who has done it ! But nothing else then happens for quite some time ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

atleast it wasnt rolled up toilet paper with dog shit init set on fire ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

LOL .... Vlastan I guess they were trying to deliver your shopping for free but because you had so much yummy treats in the trolly and forgot to pay ya fiver deliver charge it was empty by the time it arrived to your door step .


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> atleast it wasnt rolled up toilet paper with dog shit init set on fire ;D


Yuk............that's something for Jackass, how exactly do you know of this?

Gross

[smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

When I had the MGF (sorry, we all make mistakes) I tightened the metal valve caps on with a pair of pliars but the thieving little scrotes even managed to undo those. The only ones they didn't pinch were the standard black plastic ones.

I have known abandoned shopping trolleys be converted into garage trollies for shifting stuff about on!

My problems with the local kids stopped after one of them headbutted my hand with his nose. I also offered to take him back to his parents to explain what had happened but the little shit wouldn't tell me where he lived.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I tightened the metal valve caps on with a pair of pliars


I had a set of 4, all done quite tightly. 1 was pinched but the others remained....

When I went to change all 4 tyres a couple of weeks ago, I realised why they'd only been able to nick one...... the rest were pretty much welded onto the valve. Chap at ATS had to strip the valves out still containing my valve caps (which were then binned)

I'm going back to plastic ones, but will probably fit some of the flush valves next time


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

You could be as sad as me and get down on your hands an knees and change them before each meeting :.

The one time I forgot to change them back to the cheapo black plastic ones after a meeting, someone nicked 2 of them off the driver's side when I was parked in town. :'(


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Luckily that sort of thing doesnt happen in Hampshire....only time the caps came off when I took off the ones that had Audi on them and replaced with ones that said TT , from the States.

I believe I sent them to a poor TT owner up in Scotland, some young thing called Jackie with a TTC.
Nice to help the poor ! Makes one feel good.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

WOT!
you don't check your tyre pressures!


----------

